# Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

For sale 2 HPS camber plates, universal fitment.
has to be mounted from under side of the shocktower , so could be good idea for people with raised towers.
Plates were never used. ( center hole in the bushing was opened up for bilstein strut,will fit other strut with same shaft diameter)
$250 shipped 
pics are taken next to R56 mini strut top mount.







_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:07 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

Mason tech set up:
signature series koni coils with bags attached, series III air set up. with secondary vilair 400 compressor dokata digital display and keyfob remote set up... I have had it on the car since june of 08' Paid over 3700.00 shipped and want to get it out of the car and go back to coils.... I want 3200.00, plus shipping. It has about 1500.00 miles on the set up... it is basically like new. I will NOT part out... I want a partial trade for a GOOD/GREAT set of coils

























http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4190295


_Modified by tchristemac at 1:55 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (tchristemac)*

FS: Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
SOLD TO AWD805
FS: MISC Fittings
SOLD TO [email protected]



_Modified by CapeGLS at 8:03 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

SMC 3/8 check valve brand new never used- 25 shipped. 
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (PIFF)*

4 3/8 adjustable dump mufflers new never used- 40 shipped
save on shipping and tax
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (PIFF)*

my complete air setup $5000 installed plus stock suspension and other stock parts
Easystreet Auto Pilot (management and guages) AMAZING!!!
8 3/8 valves asco valves with silencers on the dumps
5 gallon DOT stainless steel tank
3/8s water trap
2 480 Vivair compressors
Mason Tech front struts with easy street bags
Air House 2 rear bags
Custom control arms
FK Koni rear shocks
all DOT lines and fittings
4g power from battery (60 amp fuse)
custom rear floor and frame
custom gauge and controller holder where the ashtray is


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (PAULITO)*

SOLD


_Modified by IvIikeWhy at 9:41 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (IvIikeWhy)*

For sale is our air suspension and air management system. Everything that you will need to get on the ground is included. If you are interested, please send me a PM or you can email me at [email protected] *Priced to sell at $2400 + s/h.* We are firm on the price.
AirRide Technologies rear airbags (Similar to the Firestone style bags)
Mason-Tech coilover bags with billet upper mount upgrade and Koni Yellow shocks
Two Viair 400c air compressors 
Five gallon air tank - $80
Eight 3/8” SMC Electric Fast Valves for FBSS 
3/8” air line throughout 
2 - AirRide Technologies mechanical to digital pressure gauges
EAI 7 switch chrome control box


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Go here..... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4192405


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

FS :Stainless Braided leader lines 3/8" never used $40


_Modified by romjetta02 at 1:03 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

sold..


_Modified by b. diddy at 5:46 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

FS 2 1/2ptc x 3/8ths npt, I accidently ordered these









5 bucks plus postage


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

FS Asco valve mounts, they screw onto the top of the valves and provide holes so you can screw them down for secure mounting








30 plus shipping


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

woohoo soldididdiddi


_Modified by PIFF at 11:16 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## Eastside Customz. (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

Up for sale is a complete air ride setup for MK3 GTI/JETTA!
*2000 for everything*
What is include is this airride kit is everything you need to have a full airride kit for your MK3 GTI/JETTA
-Front and Rear Bags and that are adjustable sturts
-All lines and fittings
-Full Air management
-All wiring and gauges
-Manual Controls
Kit is made by a company called airbagit.com and it's a very very reliable kit and buyer won't be disappointed. IM ME with anymore questions and if you want more pictures


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (Eastside Customz.)*

Have the 2 lower brackets for the universal bags. Brand new 25$ shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

FS: 8 1/4" solenoid valves, they are used and only 6 months old. FBSS
Comes with all the fittings you need except for a few of the push to connect hose fittings. 
Custom CNC Laser cut mounting brackets as well. 
Looking for $220 shipped obo


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

My whole car is for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237456
Edit: updated link


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 4:26 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

8 Valve pack 3/8" 300 PSI ASCO Valve pack. Will do FBSS.
5 months old
asking 220 shipped retail 265 plus shipping

UVAIR Aero Sport retail $169.00 each plus shipping/ asking 270 shipping w/ plates( one is 2 months old near new, the other has one small rub mark, neither have leaks or anything just got some new stuff coming in.
Single Convoluted Air Spring. 
Designed for to slip over your Factory/Performance Struts. (Pressure tube must be less then 2.14 in Diameter) 
4.0" Compressed 
9.25" Extended 
5.875" Diameter 
all this is still on the car in perfect working order, im waiting for a few things to come before i take these off. Bagyards should be in next week or so and thats when the slip ons come off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD


_Modified by EasyTarget at 7:17 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

(2) RE 5 bags w/ top brackets. One is brand new and other has very little wear. 
$125 shipped in 48 states.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

HPS Competition MKV rear air bags - $450 CAN ($365 USD)
I had them on my MKIV for approx 1 month (less than 600km on them). HPS recalled them because the aluminum compression fittings that seal the bags to the mount had to be replaced with a steel fitting. The aluminum were prone to failure. These bags are brand new, barely used. Only reason I'm selling, is that I bought a second set while the first set was sent back to Switzerland for the recall.
Willing to ship at buyer's expense, Located in Toronto.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

smc 3/8 water trap-20
smc 3/8 check valve- 20
1/4 brass ptc Ts 4- 20


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

fs.feeler complete air ride system for mkiv
hps front struts and rear slim bags 
3ga tank 450 vaair compressor
4 asco valves all fittings are included and air lines 
also have a 5 switch box fittings are push to connect
*everything is three months old and is basically brand new, you can just drop this system in you mkiv and ready to go.*
*asking 1600$ shipped*
just a feeler to see who is interested i get picks if you are!!!!


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

FS: USED VIAR 380cc $110 shipped
In great working condition. I upgraded to dual 480s so no need for this one anymore... Anyone interested please PM me.
Open for air ride parts trades.


_Modified by J-13 at 3:15 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (J-13)*

Tank sold!


_Modified by Mstadt at 11:38 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (Mstadt)*

Have a 5 gallon aluminum tank from AAC. It has 8 1/2 ports. I had cut the legs to try and fit it under the spare tire area, but wound up getting a different tank. I still have the legs and have them bolted onto the tank so they can still be used. Want like 30$ or BO picked up. will not ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_FS: USED VIAR 380cc $110 shipped
_Modified by J-13 at 3:15 PM 2-19-2009_

still for sale? check your pm's


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (msuzuki126)*

NEW PRICES
I have 2 rear airlift bags. They were barely used im just looking for a diffrent rear setup soon.

http://www.avsontheweb.com/pro...age=1
375obo
also have (8) 1/2 airlift valves 275 obo
and have one front easystreet bag over strut
175obo
















need to sell quick to get the car moving







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by chrisIY403 at 4:17 PM 2-27-2009_

_Modified by chrisIY403 at 11:55 PM 2-27-2009_

_Modified by chrisIY403 at 10:46 AM 3-4-2009_

_Modified by chrisIY403 at 5:16 PM 3-8-2009_


_Modified by chrisIY403 at 5:16 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (chrisIY403)*

2 Uviar AeroSports with Mcpherson brackets from AAC have less than 300 miles on them.








$300+ Shipping


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (MadTextureYo)*

sold


_Modified by Mstadt at 9:49 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (Mstadt)*

FS: Dakota Digital Odyssey Gauge and Sending units
200 shipped


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (Hinrichs)*

brand new, had it half wired up then i decided to change my whole setup so i ended up going with a wired setup in the car. If i dont sell it I will eventually use it. got it last week for $140+ shipping from UvAir... $100 shipped takes it


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

For Sale: BRAND NEW Viair 400C Dual Pack
*Dual 400C Tank Fill Rates*
-5 Gallon Tank Fill Rate 
-0 To 145 PSI 2 Mininutes 20 Seconds 
- 110To 145 PSI 45 Seconds
*Specifications*
• Dual 400C Chrome Compressor (33% Duty Cycle @ 100 PSI,)
• Dual 12-Volt, 40-amp Relays
• 110 PSI On . 145 PSI Off Pressure Switch
• Maximum Total Amp Draw: 51 Amps (Amp draw of Two 400C's)
• Maximum Total CFM @ 0 PSI: 4.55 CFM








*$280 Shipped!*


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2009 (Larry Appleton)*

I don't need these anymore. I ended up doing something different in the rear. They are Mason-Tech brackets with Universal Air bags with 3/8" NPT port. The only thing they wont come with is the air fitting because I used them somewhere else. 
I did cut the bottom of the bracket down one inch. You can have the part I cut off if you wanna try welding it back on or try using them like this!




The bags alone are $65 each from Mason-Tech. I don't know how much the brackets are worth. I'd like to get $150 OBO shipped! You will need to get your own fasteners to mount the top bracket to the car.

_Modified by Infamous1.8TWB at 6:25 AM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by Infamous1.8TWB at 11:05 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

BNIB 50ft. 1/2" air line
$30 shipped in 48 states


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*

i have a 95% complete air ride setup for a mk1 rabbit truck ( caddy ) will fit others but will need different rear bags.. 
this a basic front back setup. if you want a fast setup this is not for you. this is a decent basic setup. all parts are used.
PARTS INCLUDE:
(1)easy street air gauge panel(dual needle 200 psi gauge with manual paddle valves & mounting bracket. good for front & back)
(2) double convulate universal air bags
new upper & lower bag plates with hardware (still in sealed bags)
(2) phoenix 2b05 air bags (1/2" port)
(1) 3 gallon air tank (2 port) black
(1) air ride technology thomas air compressor
(2) leader hoses for universal air bags
(1) leader hose with check valve for compressor
assorted 1/4" airline 
(4) swivel 90' 1/4" x 3/8" push connect for bags
(2) t fittings 1/4" push connect for lines
(2) non swivel 1/4" x 3/8" push connect for ends of leader hoses for univeral bags
(1) extra dual needle gauge (in case you want visual tank pressure . cosmetic crack in glass front)
you will need assorted npt bushings, water seperator (you can get these from any hardware store)you can toggle the compressor or get a pressure switch setup.
and some bag brackets for the rear.
this will get you started. i am looking for around $700.00 obo . money talks!!!!! 856-207-0210 names ed.


















































_Modified by 4 dr caddy at 5:37 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*FS: Universal Airhouse*

I have 1 Universal Air House bag for sale. There is a small area where the first layer of rubber wore off from when I first put the bag in, once I made some adjustments it stopped rubbing and has been on my car for about 3 months like this without any issues.
Perfect for someone who wants to have an extra bag laying around 'just in case'. $40 obo


----------



## brownie02m3 (Sep 8, 2005)

Posting this as a feeler, if i get the amount I'm asking or right offer soon then I'll sell them. Brand new kit, most of it's all wired & hoses connected up between tank & compressor. It's an 8 way kit, f.b.s.s,pancake,up/down. Great kit, great quality and complete bolt on! Run the lines, bolt up and you're good to go. Pics soon. $1,300 shipped obo.



_Modified by brownie02m3 at 5:57 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*50' of 1.2" DOT Air Line*

*50' Roll of 1/2" DOT Air Line* - $20 + shipping.








Or will trade for 1/4" Air Line.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: FS: Universal Airhouse (FthElemnt)*

going back to coils. 
everything is avail. kevin's kit with firestone rears. e-mail me [email protected] should have the stuff off in a week or two. less than 1000 miles on the setup.
need the money


----------

